
Ask HN: What's Going on with Resealable Packaging? - Zelphyr
It seems like easily 50% of resealable packaging that I buy now is breaking.  Usually it&#x27;s that the area where the mechanism is glued to the bag separates from the bag so in an instant it ceases to be resealable.  As more and more products comes in packaging like this (which would otherwise be convenient) it becomes increasingly frustrating.  So much so that I personally have started returning the product to the grocery store regardless of what it is.<p>Does anybody know what has changed recently?  Have they started using some kind of cheaper glue or less amounts of glue?
======
pwg
> Does anybody know what has changed recently?

Most likely the ever-present pull to find an ever cheaper way to create the
item.

The packaging for the product is a direct cost that is not explicitly what the
customer is paying for. So saving a few pennies in an ever cheaper "zip-lock"
style strip when multiplied by millions of items shipped amounts to a
substantial cost savings.

And as most do not likely return the item for a broken resealable package, the
makers receive little feedback as to the problems with their cost savings in
this area.

~~~
Zelphyr
> most do not likely return the item for a broken resealable package

I am and I encourage everyone else to do the same. I bought a package of
matcha tea from Costco that has this problem and the quality of matcha
degrades quickly when exposed to air.

------
1123581321
Pressure resealable packaging is becoming more popular. It’s annoying but the
technology itself isn’t actually getting worse, so I’m not sure why you’re
suddenly having that issue. If you’re consistently seeing it from one store
(you mentioned Costco), let them know because there may be an issue with a
particular production series.

